# earth stove info



## bellastina218 (Sep 6, 2013)

Can anyone help me indentify this model of The Earth Stove? All the Earth Stoves I find on the internet has a different pattern on the front. Can you tell me about it and how much I could hopefully sell it for?


----------



## Jags (Sep 6, 2013)

Yep - it is the exact same model I use outside to burn cardboard and paper.  I can't tell you the model number.

Mine was given to me for free.  They are a cavernous stove with an angry appetite.  Using 8" stove pipe they are also pricey to get plumbed in unless you already have an 8" setup. I would venture a guess at $200-250 around these parts.

And welcome to the forum.  Are you simply selling the stove, or are you interested in burning wood for heat?

ETA - It appears to be an Earth Stove 100 series.  Here is an online PDF of the manual.
https://www.hearth.com/images/uploads/Earthstove100_manual.PDF


----------



## bellastina218 (Sep 6, 2013)

We are getting a gas stove installed so we're looking at selling it. It's in pretty decent shape, inside is a bit rusty. We've never used it and I don't know when the last time it was used.


----------



## Jags (Sep 6, 2013)

bellastina218 said:


> We are getting a gas stove installed so we're looking at selling it. It's in pretty decent shape, inside is a bit rusty. We've never used it and I don't know when the last time it was used.


Got it.  Be aware - the PDF manual that I linked to above is for the 101/105 series.  Similar but not exactly the same.


----------



## begreen (Sep 6, 2013)

I recall a friend having one in Walla Walla in the late 70's. It is a wood eating beast, but can deliver a lot of heat. If it's in decent condition ask $2-300 OBO.


----------



## bellastina218 (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank you very much for all the info! It will help greatly with getting it sold! Is there a website that can get it sold faster or can craigslist or ebay do?


----------



## Jags (Sep 6, 2013)

C-list and ebay are a couple of common goto places.  Also, if your area has a "shopper" type paper, that might also work for you.


----------



## bellastina218 (Sep 6, 2013)

Ok, thanks for all the help! I really appreciate it!


----------

